# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Thần hủy diệt xuất hiện trong Dragon Ball Xenoverse

## vlzmaytinh

Không rầm rộ trong quảng cáo nhưng mỗi phiên bản game ăn theo bộ truyện tranh Dragon Ball Z (7 Viên Ngọc Rồng) đều thu hút được nhiều sự chú ý của cộng đồng gamer. *Dragon Ball Xenoverse* cũng không phải là ngoại lệ. Tựa game đối kháng dự tính ra mắt trong năm 2015 dành cho các hệ console và PC này kể từ khi công bố tại hội chợ Tokyo Game Show 2014 đã khiến cho fan hâm mộ Ngọc Rồng rất hào hứng vì dàn nhân vật đồ sộ và phong cách đồ họa đẹp mắt.


Beerus (Bill) và Whis - hai nhân vật sở hữu sức mạnh khủng khiếp đồng thời cũng là đối thủ của Goku trong bộ phim hoạt hình Dragon Ball Z: Battle of Gods cũng góp mặt trong tựa game lần này dưới dạng nhân vật điều khiển được lẫn xuất hiện trong phần chơi cốt truyện. Game còn hứa hẹn mang lại nhiều trận đấu boss hoành tráng mà một trong số đó là Vegeta (Ca Đíc) trong hình dạng khỉ đột khổng lồ.
Dưới đây là hàng loạt screenshot mới được hãng phát hành Bandai Namco tung ra dành cho *Dragon Ball Xenoverse*, qua đó người xem có thể thấy một số nhân vật nổi bật sẽ góp mặt trong phiên bản này cũng như nền đồ họa khá đẹp mắt của trò chơi.




















































Ngoài dàn nhân vật hùng hậu sẵn có, *Dragon Ball Xenoverse* còn cung cấp cho người chơi khả năng tự tạo ra võ sĩ của riêng mình với hình dạng tùy thuộc vào từng chủng tộc lựa chọn. Có tất cả 5 tộc là Trái Đất, Saiyan, Majin, Namek và Frieza.
*Dragon Ball Xenoverse* sẽ được phát hành trong khoảng từ 13-15 tháng 2/2015 dành cho PS4, Xbox One, PS3, Xbox 360 và PC.
*>> Dragon Ball Xenoverse công bố ngày phát hành*

----------

